# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Ищу работу >  Германия . Видеооператор, монтажер .

## Sego

Ищу постоянную , временную , сезонную  работу ; работу по интернету , монтаж , композитинг  ,видеосъемка . 
Работаю в программах - Liquid , AE , Final Cut Studio ; опционально - Photoshop , EDIUS , Avid Media Composer , Adobe  Premiere  и т.д.
В настоящее время имею - I7 975/Ga EX58-UD4P/12 Gb/Radeon HD-4890/2*Raid (0) - 4000Gb/System WD1500HLFS/WD1002FBYS RE3 *3   ,iMac "24 , 2,8 , 4Gb . FCS 3 . Видеокамера - Sony Z7 , доф адаптер Letus , оптика , стедикам  и т.д. 
Имею три диплома школы RealTieme ( АЕ , 3d Max ) .
Стаж работы по специальности - 10 лет .
Работы можно посмотреть - http://www.sego-studio.de .
Коммуникабелен , надежен , исполнителен , обучаем .

Nordrhein Westfalen (53332) ,  tel.-   02222 - 9272730, 0178-85-88-965, e-mail -  sadetkov@mail.ru , web - www.sego-studio.de

----------

